# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy-Jtag - New fantastic box from z3x team released

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG by z3x-team official released today 11 of may.* *     Easy-Jtag(Z3X-Pro) - what is this?   This product is a result of 4 year developers’ own solutions which makes it the most reliable servicing tool on the market 
EasyJTAG Box is a professional JTAG programmer allowing you to work with devices
(single or united into common chain) through JTAG interface.The main intended purpose of
EasyJTAG Box is repairing dead boots of the devices (routers, aricards, smartphones, PDAs, modems, mp3 players, etc.) or
these devices recovery until they become fully operational. EasyJTAG Software is Windows
application for EasyJTAG Box providing fast and easy interface for devices recovery. 
- Easy-JTAG have unique function hardware JTAG-FINDER. 
- Easy-JTAG have possibility activate any  known N1 z3x box sofware.  Screenshot of main interface:     Supported Chipsets and Cores for JTAG I/O operations:  -  Generic ARM Cores: ARM7TDMI, ARM9 (ARM920T, ARM926EJS, ARM946, ARM966), ARM1136EJ, ARM1176, CORTEX-A8, CORTEX-A9;
    -  Qualcomm QSC Family: QSC1100, QSC1110, QSC6010, QSC6020, QSC6030, QSC6055, QSC6085, QSC6240, QSC6270;
    -  Qualcomm MSM Family: MSM6000, MSM6150, MSM6245, MSM6246, MSM6250,  MSM6250A, MSM6260, MSM6275, MSM6280, MSM6280A, MSM6281, MSM6800A,  MSM6801A, MSM6290, MSM7200, MSM7200A MSM7201A, MSM7201, MSM7225,  MSM7227,                            MSM7625, MSM7627, MSM7230, MSM8255,  MSM8255T, MSM8260, MSM8960, APQ8060;
    -  Qualcomm QSD Family: QSD8250, QSD8650;
    -  Marvell/XScale Family: PXA270, PXA271, PXA272, PXA310, PXA312, PXA320;
    -  Samsung Processors: s3c6410, S5P6422, S5PV310,S5PC110, S5PC210;
    -  OMAP Family: OMAP1710, OMAP3430, OMAP3630, OMAP4430;  Following features supported by current Easy-Jtag core firmware 1.44: 
    -  ARM7/ARM9/ARM11, CORTEX-A8, Cortex-A9 Dual cores support;
    -  Multiple devices on JTAG chain are supported, thus TAP number selection is available;
    -  Any custom voltage level selection from range ~1.8V to 3.8V (VTREF pin is not required for connection)
    -  Custom TCK Speed presetting slection from range 100kHz to 12000kHz
    -  TCK/Adaptive clocking selection 
    -  Halt core (NRST is not changed)
    -  Reset core (NRST is applied before halt)
    -  Direct Read and Write memory (by 8/16/32-bit mode or bulk transfers)
    -  Access to the control registers of ARM core (coprocessor 15)
    -  Program code breakpoints
    -  Run Halt Restart core
    -  19 Pins Hardware Accselerated unique finder feature offered only by Easy- JTAG
    -  NAND/ONENAND/EMMC/NOR DCC Read/Write/Erase operations
    -  NAND/ONENAND Read Spare, Write Spare, ECC support
    -  Multiple flash chips (address space) support
    -  NAND bad block management options: cancel, skip and ignore
    -  Easy Jtag One Button repair, resurection help and interface pinout for each supported model  Easy -JTAG PINFINDER specification:  Easy-JTAG  Pinfinder is an  unique hardware feature of Easy-JTAG BOX  that helps find JTAG  pins in 
Sony Ericsson, Samsung, Chinese Mobiles, Huawei, ZTE, Alcatel and other CDMA and GSM  phones. 
EasyJTAG Pinfinder allows you to benefit from EasyJTAG Suite software as well.  Features of  Easy-JTAG Box Hardware Pinfinder :    -  UltraFast pinout detection algorithm ( fastest in the market )
   -  Multi TAP detection support ( up to 3 TAP's in scan chain )
   -  No need any user iteration for finding main JTAG pins.
   -  Detection of main jtag pins ( TCK , TMS , TDO , TDI and TRST )
   -  Allow manual pinout selection and correction rom GUI
   -  Allow save and restore found pinouts in profiles.
   -  Easy-JTAG Box Pinfinder - Technical Details
   -  Technology: Ultrafast FPGA JTAG Mux ( JSpider™ technology )
   -  Dynamic JTAG lines : TDI TDO TMS TCK TRST SRST
   -  Static JTAG lines : GND ( wired on 20th pin of JTAG header )
   -  Maximal finder pin count : 19 ( can be extended to 26 with RJ45 port )
   -  Maximal time for detection pinouts : 15s
   -  Minimal IO voltage : 1.8
   -  Minimal IO voltage : 3.6
   -  Regular firmware updates. 
Easy-JTAG Box Pinfinder - Supported ( Tested ) MCU’s:  - Generic ARM Cores: ARM7, ARM9 (ARM920, ARM926, ARM946), ARM11, CORTEX-A8,CORTEX-A9;
- Qualcomm QSC Family: QSC1100, QSC1110, QSC6010, QSC6020, QSC6030, QSC6055,QSC6085, QSC6240, QSC6270;
- Qualcomm MSM Family: MSM6000, MSM6150, MSM6245, MSM6246, MSM6250, MSM6250A, MSM6260, MSM6275, MSM6280, MSM6280A, 
 MSM6281, MSM6800A, MSM6801A, MSM6290, MSM7200, MSM7200A MSM7201A,  MSM7201, MSM7225, MSM7227,   MSM7625, MSM7627, MSM7230, MSM8255,  MSM8255T, MSM8260, MSM8960, APQ8060;
- Marvell/XScale Family: PXA270, PXA271, PXA272, PXA310, PXA312, PXA320;
- Samsung Processors: S5P6422, S5PV310,S5PC110,S5PC210;
- Possible more other cores. We need testers!   Supported mobile phones and modems brands: Samsung, LG, Zte, Huawei, Sony, AMOI, BENQ, Motorola, HTC, GSMART, Sierra Wireless,    Supported phones by one click button: at this moment after 4year of research list of phone is very lage, more than 300 devices, 
last monthes we got thousands emails with date or release this unique device. So we decide release this asap with most wanted
phones, in next few weeks will be added much more resurectors, with high  quality pinout pictures and good manuals. Our designer work
10h every day for this .   Easy-Jtag Box Hardware specification: 
- USB 2.0 High Speed Buffered Interface: We use an native USB Stack. Upstream data are directly arrives to box MCU without getting slowed by
bottleneck technologies like Prolific or FTDI chips. CDC Stack are give enough performance to match high load aplications. 
- Native USB CCID Smart Card Reader: Security are very important part of all GSM software project. 
We use military standart GEMALTO Security for most our software. 
Box has such card reader avaiable to software in native way. Box are  fully capable with previous Z3X box based on FTDI and Alcor logics. It  use same card and same software. 
Its amazing , You can install your existing security card in box and get perfect 3-in-1 magic solution 
- Super Speed Xilinx FPGA Driven Core: Field-programmable gate arrays (FPGAs) are devices that contain programmable logic and interconnects. 
Incorporating FPGAs into the design of Z3X jtag box ensures that users are able to program or configure boards 
to erform basic logic gate functions such as AND and/or XOR, as well as,  more complex combinational functions such as decoders bus controllers  and pinout searching logic. 
- ARM20 Industry Standard JTAG Port: The 20-pin connector is the currently recommended from ARM.  You can use different adaptes and jigs , 
available on market without  need soldering or paying for additional  converters Connector type: 20-way IDC male  eader, 0.1” pitch. Use any  20pin Jtag connectors or  jics! Easy and Universal! 
- RJ45 MultiPort UFS3/Unibox Capable: Box are equipped with classical RJ45 Unibox connector. You will be surprised ;-) 
You can plug any type of cables UFS and Unibox. Box will automatically reconfigure power and data lines align.
Box are configured as standard unibox after powerup and switch mode after starting corresponding  software. Easy and Universal.. 
- Integrated ADC and DAC for voltage control: You  can flexibly adjust port IO voltage from 1.8 to 30 volt. Also box can  easy measure internal and external voltage with high precision. Easy and  Flexible! You can monitor VFEF line of your device in realtime to be  shure that all powering 
on before connection. 
- Integrated surge and overvoltage protection: Connection  errors ? Bad cables ? What else can break high cost equipment or PC  motherboard We integrated two level power control and protection  subsystem to protect phone, box and your PC You can be shure that even  you plug in box ports an spoon everything will be protected from  disaster. 
Easy and Safe! *  *==================================* *EASY JTAG (Z3X-Pro) - very easy and flexible for end users and resellers.* *
When you buy Easy-JTAG Box , you get: JTAG hardware box + z3x card(inside box )+ jtag activation(inside card) and
FREE access to flash file download area at z3x-team.com  According this you can many options:  1.  For existed z3x user(with gemalto top cards) possible buy only JTAG  hardware + activation, as they can use z3x cards inside jtag, 
price will be litle-bit cheap, but you will save space in table. 
2. For new JTAG users, will exist possibility payed activating Samsung, LG or Sams+LG to JTAG box. 
( result: best jtag + best samsung box + best lg box : 3in1 ). *  * ==================================  
Z3X-JTAG in Action: * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *   
List of Resselers with stock: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Easy-Jtag Official forum: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Faq, manuals, videomanuals: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *New resellers are welcome.*     *P.S. ARE STILL NEED OTHER JTAG? Ok. WIll see. Z3x jtag boom comming now  Game over*

----------


## علي1971

لو تكرمتم اريد واجهة البوكس لاني اشتريت بوكس بدون ان اخذ اي قرص معة

----------

